# Just Cannot decide on tires



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Right now im running Stock (will be changing shortly) I cannot deside between 27/11/12 backs, 27/9/12 front zillas. Or 27/12/14 back, 27/10/14 front zilla set up.. any thoughts?? Also if i keep my stock Muffler and do the MIMB snorkel think i can run it for awhile without getting it re-tuned i cant really afford to get everything done at once. In the end I want Snorkel, Mussy Pro exhaust, and Msd. So my question is should i snorkel now and not worrie about the msd until i can afford the new exhaust? haha wish i had a endless bank account.


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

Go with the backs way better than zillas


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

T DAWG said:


> Go with the backs way better than zillas


Agreed and you better snorkle it no matter what unless you want to add a new 3K engine to your wish list...lol


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

haha sorry i ment back as in back tires.. its only the size im wondering about.. there is a sweet deal on some zilla tires here.. just dont know what size combo to go with... ya imma snorkel it this weekend


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have 30" zillas and 28"zillas both bikes are running the 9" wide in the front and 11" wide in the back on 14" rims. i dont care for a wide tire on the front as it makes it harder to steer.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I went the route of 14s so I could get the extra inch of width. I figured it would only mean more surface area on the ground which means less weight per square inch. Something that means alot when in soft ground that i dont want to cut ruts into. The 14s look nicer but their more expensive and you get less tire options.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

so the 27/12/14s on back 27/10/14s look, fit, handle pretty well then? By the way im going to store right now to pick up the Mimb Snorkel stuff.. I figure i should be able 2 run the snorkels with no EFI problems long enuff befor i can afford a MSD


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I cant give you a serious review on mine yet. I have only had mine for a few weeks and have less than 10miles on them (5 of which were in the last hour) Im kinda thinking after seeing how its throwing snow I wish I woulda tried 9in in front instead of the 10s. Its flinging snow up, foward, and back all the time. The outside front edge of my rear fenders were packed with snow.

On the same note, its always my frontend that I compain about getting me stuck in the soft ground. The 9in stock tires would cut through soft ground and leave ruts pretty easy.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bowhuntr said:


> On the same note, its always my frontend that I compain about getting me stuck in the soft ground. The 9in stock tires would cut through soft ground and leave ruts pretty easy.


I think you are going to like the 10s over the 9s on must any soft surface. I have a set of 11s I put on when I need to stay on top and not make a mess of the forest. Works great. Snow.. is just everywhere with any tire I think.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I snorkeled mine over a year ago and to this day I do not have any programers on it, I have had no problems at all. I took my muffler off and cut both ends open gutted it and built it like a 3 chamber flow master. It sounds and runs great


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Zilla's are great all-around tires and do well in the mud...

www.MudThrowers.com is one of our sponsors... They have great deals. Prices listed on their website INCLUDE shipping! So what you see is what you pay. No added costs.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I would have to assume that they do not include the shipping to canada tho?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beats me. Would have to call and ask.


----------



## Ryanuga47 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just ordered some itp mud lites for my brute. i got the same size as stock. would it hurt to just put the rear 2 on and wait awhile to put the front ones on. The front still have plenty of tread. i just dont want to mess anything up with the drive train.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if they are the same size in height it wont hurt, but you might as well put them all on at the same time
:hijacked:


----------



## Ryanuga47 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah they r the same size and hieght. They are just the stock tires that came on it. Thanks


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

hey will the 27/10/14 tire fit well on the 14/6 rims?? thats what they sell as front rims do i need 2 go with 14/8 on fronts as well?? i hope not because i dont want the 5/3 offset on front


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah it should be fine


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

14x6 for 10in
14x8 for 12in

Thats what mine are.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

happy days.. Very helpful people on here thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No prob. We like helping our Canadian brothers and sisters. And we hope y'all will return the favor if Obama is elected again. B/c I'm coming to stay with y'all if it happens.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

well.. Lots of trails, mud and not so much laws.. Its decent


----------



## Ryanuga47 (Jan 25, 2011)

What psi should i keep these? any dif than the stock tires?


----------



## Ryanuga47 (Jan 25, 2011)

What psi should i keep them? any dif from stock tires?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I think iv herd people say they keep em 5 or below but they say 7 on them if im not mistaken?


----------



## MadKaw (Feb 19, 2011)

Air pressure for trail riding mebe 5PSI , mud tires 2-4PSI and I keep 7PSI in stock tires. Depends on the tire really. Depends on the trails you ride and the ply of tire. For draggen High pressure. Like... 25PSI


----------



## MadKaw (Feb 19, 2011)

Personally, I would go with Zilla unless MAJOR mudding. Zillas are light and will not hurt performance. Backs will hurt it some. They may lookm cool and all. But think of what terrain you will take them on most of the time. No need to use backs as your primary tire. Or get zillas. Not as good in mud but also very good trail tire. Also chech out the Outlaw MST. Not a bad tire either.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya i went with Zillas 27-12-14 rear, 27-10-14 fronts...


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

tires are on and look, feel amazing.. looks like a whole new unit...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------

